# Fun with my Brown Bear :D



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I love playing with my big brown bear, hes such a fun goof ball :love2:

Look what i haz









a little game of tug, an his ears look croped









you can kinda see his muscles









kinda blurry but he looks like a bunny in this pic LOL









he loves his bear









I canz catch him, 









tired after running around the yard like a nut









dont know what face hes tryin to pull, kinda like hes tryin to impress somone LOL









Bear <3









hes not fat, promise, its the way he sat 









Back inside relaxing and cooling off 









he didnt want to be bothered, so he let me know :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo girl, he is such a character, I <3 this guy. Love the pics of him playin catch by himself


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is so handsome , great pictures.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoooo girl, he is such a character, I <3 this guy. Love the pics of him playin catch by himself


LOL it dose look like hes playin catch by himself, but i actually threw it to him to get an action pic :rofl:



angelbaby said:


> he is so handsome , great pictures.


Thanks


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Love the one with the stick. He looks like he's crossing his eyes. His "wolf-stare" is pretty wicked.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics as always!  <3 Bear!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sondra74 said:


> Love the one with the stick. He looks like he's crossing his eyes. His "wolf-stare" is pretty wicked.


omg i cant believe i havent noticed it was a wolf like stare, :rofl: it is pretty neat, thanks,



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics as always!  <3 Bear!


Thanks love ur pics as well


----------

